

Django Template Tag to protect E-mail addresses on your website - theone
http://www.nitinh.com/2010/02/django-template-tag-to-protect-the-e-mail-address/

======
slig
Why bother? Gmail's spam protection is good enough.

~~~
vorador
Not everyone has (or wants) gmail.

------
samueladam
I can't believe harvesting spiders don't execute javascript.

~~~
patio11
Google couldn't do that reliably until, hmm, two years ago, ish? (GoogleBot
still doesn't execute all Javascript, but it is getting smarter about both
heuristic evaluation and limited execution. Test if you're skeptical, for
example, by linking to pages "obviously" from within Javascript, linking to
them using something a wee bit tricky like Prototype -> AJAX load a static
file with the link in it, and then try with something where you need full
execution to evaluate the link URL. Then see which pages Googlebot visits. For
best results do this from a well-loved page.)

------
maurycy
That's one of the reason why I can't stand Django anymore, being Rails
programmer for few years.

FYI, Rails' mail_to supports similar mechanism for years.

~~~
theone
its a personal choice though.... There are a lot of things in Django which
Rails doesn't have.

Anyways it isn't hard to write such plugins.

~~~
maurycy
It is not a matter of choice. There are better web frameworks, as well as
there are better tools for some tasks.

Seriously, I'm not saying that Rails is better than Django.

I'm sure there's a set of tasks where Django is much more better at than
Rails. I'm just saying that I can't stand it that I have to write plugins for
pretty standard stuff.

~~~
theone
I won't consider this trick as an "standard stuff".

There could be various techniques for preventing bots, and this implementation
is just one of them.

In my opinion framework should include stuff which is really standard, and
best practice.

~~~
maurycy
The framework is its ecosystem, too.

I agree that Rails shouldn't include this in the core.

Regardless, I don't have to write this code, core or not core. That's the
problem. It really adds up if you have to spend time on such small stuff.

